# 2010 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP EPS



## jsanders00 (Mar 9, 2015)

What would cause my 4x4 to work perfect in forward but not in reverse?


----------



## jsanders00 (Mar 9, 2015)

bump

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

the override button doesnt have to be pressed never pressed it before


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You have to hold the override button down.


----------

